# What's your standpoint on lawn-boy?



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I have heard a lot of talk on gardenweb about lawn-boys. Mostly everyone on there is a lawn-boy freak. What's your oppinion on them.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

they're alright


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

they nice now scott, im getting tired of you


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Good motors, but I can't stand the decks with the front discharge and funky wheel setup. My yard isn't perfectly flat so a lawnboy with the front discharge just gets hung up and scalps the yard.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah they would kill a uneven yard but exellent on flat ones


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

That would funny watching a lawn-boy screw up your uneven lawn. It makes me laugh at such a poorly designed deck. :lol: 

I like the engines on them but not the deck. I would like to take a duraforce and put it on a snapper or toro proline. Now that's a mean cutting machine!


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> That would funny watching a lawn-boy screw up your uneven lawn. It makes me laugh at such a poorly designed deck. :lol:
> 
> I like the engines on them but not the deck. I would like to take a duraforce and put it on a snapper or toro proline. Now that's a mean cutting machine!


and you have no respect for anything except what you say you have


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

haha busted times thrice


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

"times thrice" That sounds stupid. I do have espect for lawn-boys. I just don't like them andpersonal pace.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well they don't have good designed decks


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

That's what I say. They don't even fit in my wagon I carry my equipment in.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah but they are good but not for commercial use unless you want to use them. a pusher with a briggs 4 cycle cuts grass beautifully. holds up and doesn't mess the uneven yard up.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

What type of "Pusher"?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

craftsman,toro etc.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Toro Sr push mower 20033. Great mower!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

craftsman too great warranty. haven't had a prob with mine.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Craftsman is good for homeowners only. That would be funny if they made one for the professionals. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

they are for pro's but not the cheap ones. i spent around 350 bucks on mine. kept up with utter hell and abuse. never a problem, starts on first pull and its going on three years old, used extensively


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I call em crapsman. Haha. Just for laughs. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well mines held the test for wear. but of course the briggs is the strong point. never get it with a tec.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Yard-man with a tec is awsome! I have one that's great. It's a side valve. Not a ohv.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah those ohv's are great but not for continuous use. usually just as a generator is fine or a rider but a pusher, no.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> I call em crapsman. Haha. Just for laughs. :lol:


could we forget completely about all the stuff from gardenweb?
beacuase some of them arent bad at all :tongue:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

exactly. they were honda freaks. craftsmans are good


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

The guys on gardenweb are lawn-boy, honda, and something else freaks. They hate briggs. They need to try one and see how good they are.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

damn straight they do honda freaks


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

LOL haha :lol: :lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff194307 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Lawn Boy Opinion*

The new Lawn Boy built by TORO is junk!!! They have not built a good Lawn Boy in years.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah the oldy's are the good ones to me as well


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Toro thinks they can fool people shoping for a mower by puting green paint on a recycler and call it a gold series lawn-boy. That's stupid. And the worst part is that it has a honda engine. It's just like at home depot where they have a murray with a 6.5 engine and they have a propelled murray with a 6.25 hp engine. Some REALLY stupid people would get the 6.25 because they think it has more hp. But really it has less because it is a fouth compared to the one that has half. The 6.5 has more power.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah its relatively the same power. for pushers the 6.5 for propelled ones its maybe 6.25 to not give any drop in cutting power compared to the 6.5


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I know that! I'm just saying that people somtimes believe that the 6.25 looks better than the 6.5. But the 6.5 is more powerful.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

nope relatively the same just a little more torque in the 6.25 but not much more more like a couple points or so.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

you idiot! The 6.25 has less. It is a quarter compared to the 6.5 is a half.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

who gives. they are relatively the same thing. the 6.5 or the 6.25 who gives a crap. the 6.25 is a couple points ahead in torqe. like if the 6.5 was a 1 the 6.25 would be a 1.1.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

But mathematically it is less than a half. A quarter is less than a half. Am I right?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yes in power but the torque is the key but who cares its not by much.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Okay! Lets stop talking about this. Why are you mad at me?


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

hes drunk


----------

